# Karl-Anthony Towns gets lots of love in Las Vegas



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Those who watched No. 1 draft choice Karl-Anthony Towns during the Las Vegas Summer League, in which the Wolves conclude their games Friday night, came away impressed. Here's a sampling of what was written:
> 
> Mitch Abramson of the New York Daily News listed 10 things he learned while watching the summer league, and one of them was that Towns will be the NBA Rookie of the Year. He wrote: "While he's struggled to find his rhythm in Summer League, the top overall pick has shown glimpses — from perimeter shooting to impressive passing you just don't see in someone his size."
> 
> ...


http://www.startribune.com/karl-anthony-towns-gets-lots-of-love-in-las-vegas/316161971/


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing the Wiggins/Towns duo flourish. 

Minnesota is in great shape because they've drafted the right players over the past few seasons and sold Love exactly when he needed to be sold.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Love/Wiggins*



Porn Player said:


> sold Love exactly when he needed to be sold.


They certainly did do that. Fantastic trade timing.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Love/Wiggins*



RollWithEm said:


> They certainly did do that. Fantastic trade timing.


Obvious trade timing, I really don't understand why more teams aren't able to recognise when a player needs to be moved. 

That 'fear' can set a franchise back 3-4 years, easily.


----------

